# Black wheels - swirls



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have wanted to know this for a while and completely forgot.

I have got black powder coated wheels, to which I applied Gtechniq c5 about 2-3 months ago. Now I cleaned my car last weekend and the swirls on the wheels is ridiculous.

A couple of questions regarding cleaning technique and removal.

1) what the best tools to wash wheels as currently use a valetpro detailing brush but that obviously doesn't do a very good job.

2) What cleaner may remove the dirt before hand? Currently use AF Imperial on my wheels.

3) To remove the swirls, can I simply use a small polishing pad with M105? Im not sure whether the powder coating will be hard or soft.

Any advice will be very welcomed.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I use another wash mitt on the wheels, having black wheels also its abit of a nightmare with swirls 

Regards to machine polishing I can't help as I don't have one, sorry


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Samh92 said:


> I use another wash mitt on the wheels, having black wheels also its abit of a nightmare with swirls
> 
> Regards to machine polishing I can't help as I don't have one, sorry


I currently use a separate wash mitt and bucket, seems its something that may not be helped.


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

My black powder coated wheels are also full of swirls 

Considering they're barely been washed, its annoying, but i suspect its very soft paint.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Use a 2 bucket method treat them the same way as you treat the paint on your car dont just rub the brake dust around them

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

mjn said:


> My black powder coated wheels are also full of swirls
> 
> Considering they're barely been washed, its annoying, but i suspect its very soft paint.


Its annoying when car is soo spotless and black wheels all swirly in sun


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Was contemplating getting my diamond cuts refurbed in black

But might get them re diamond cut if black is a night mare seen as i do 20k a year in it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

GLN said:


> Use a 2 bucket method treat them the same way as you treat the paint on your car dont just rub the brake dust around them
> 
> :thumb:


I treat them the same way as the car, with it being a daily driver they get very mucky and full of brake dust.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> I treat them the same way as the car, with it being a daily driver they get very mucky and full of brake dust.


Out of interest how do you wash your wheels ?

just to see if i can spot anything that may be the problem


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

GLN said:


> Out of interest how do you wash your wheels ?
> 
> just to see if i can spot anything that may be the problem


Firstly when iv snow foamed car they get a blast.

Spray AF Imperial and agitate with valet pro wheel brush and wash backs with a meguiars Microfibre wash mitt using 2bm.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If this C5 is as good as everybody makes out surely you don't need a wheel cleaner??


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I use Wheel Woolies and some AS Smartwheels with a foaming head. Cleans mine okay


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> If this C5 is as good as everybody makes out surely you don't need a wheel cleaner??


Haha funny you should say that as I went to all of the effort to take the wheels off and prep them to find not any difference what so ever.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> I use Wheel Woolies and some AS Smartwheels with a foaming head. Cleans mine okay


Think wheel woolies and AS may get a try, I have some SV Autobahn so may try that on them.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont scrub them just lightly over the wheels with the medium brush as I suspect the VP one, does it have a wooden handle and is quite long may have scratched them, as I was told to not use this or an ez brush. Hence why I bought WW. You can also use Hazsafe from AS too


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> I dont scrub them just lightly over the wheels with the medium brush as I suspect the VP one, does it have a wooden handle and is quite long may have scratched them, as I was told to not use this or an ez brush. Hence why I bought WW. You can also use Hazsafe from AS too


I believe its a plastic handle. I think I need some investment to be made haha


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Get some WW mate they are on offer at the moment I believe, expensive but worth it, better than repainting a wheel


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

RDB85 said:


> Get some WW mate they are on offer at the moment I believe, expensive but worth it, better than repainting a wheel


Good job its christmas haha on my late christmas list ill be producing.

Yeah thats my worry having to have wheels re done down the line


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Were the wheels swirl free before the c5 was applied ? 
I was under the impression that c5 has one of the best scratch resistance coatings???

Gonz.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Were the wheels swirl free before the c5 was applied ?
> I was under the impression that c5 has one of the best scratch resistance coatings???
> 
> Gonz.


I would say so yes, definitely not as bad as they are now.

Good job i didn't pay for the c5 isn't it id be gutted.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I tried some p1 on one of my wheels, and was able to do it by hand, so give that a try first to get an idea of hard or soft.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Keir said:


> I tried some p1 on one of my wheels, and was able to do it by hand, so give that a try first to get an idea of hard or soft.


Ill have a look at it, i may use products i already have first.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep needs to be corrected, don't need to use p1 any polish will do as long as its not to aggressive. 
I don't use wheel woollies but by the look of them they look very soft, so once your have corrected and sealed again I recommend you treat your self to some :thumb:


----------



## Womble62 (Feb 4, 2011)

My own personal experience of Black powder coated wheels, was similar to yours. To me the powder coating on wheels is not as resisliant as paint, it scratches easier, and in extreme conditions the hot brake dust can also be embedded into the plastic coating. Essentially powder coating is not as hard as paint. While powder coating has its uses, personally I will never have powder coated wheels again. Just my opinion.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Womble62 said:


> My own personal experience of Black powder coated wheels, was similar to yours. To me the powder coating on wheels is not as resisliant as paint, it scratches easier, and in extreme conditions the hot brake dust can also be embedded into the plastic coating. Essentially powder coating is not as hard as paint. While powder coating has its uses, personally I will never have powder coated wheels again. Just my opinion.


Im going to polish them up see what they like, just dont want to pay for them done again.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Pressure rinse wheels to get rid of the big build up. Let your chosen product dwell, I always favour chemical reaction over vigorous agitation. 

Best tools, 

lambswool mitt
1/3 of a normal sponge 
2" Wood treatment paintbrush(blonde) 2/3 layers of electric tape over the metal, 

Its easy to over look the finish of a wheel, however its a finish nonetheless.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Take the wheels off and give them a hand polish, might take a number of hits, any polish will do with cut to it, p1 is decent, but might take some time.

As of a wheel cleaner, Revolution is very decent for the performance, this product can be diluted with water, just spray on, leave to dwell and pressure wash off and the wheels are spotless as a non contact wash if doing the wheels weekly to fortnightly, and after wards a little shampoo is all that is needed and saves time and you get a spotless alloy wheel in no time.

I wonder if wolfs hard body will good for the alloys, have not tried this product, but the products attributes show it resists to some scratching and marking on painted surfaces.

Hope this helps Robvrs :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

As of a wheel brush that is different to the valet pro version, Autofinesse have a great new wheel brush in there collection, it's a new arrival and has long thick Bores hair with a wooden handle, have not tried this brush but am looking to buy one very soon as the concept is different, due to the thickness of the bristles, the softness and extra fine hair it has on it's top end, looks like brush of 2012 in my eyes, might be worth a look on their on site, see what you think :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

These replies are brilliant thank you. Im thinking of leaving them for now and letting the weather pick up abit. I will take on board what people have said. I think a non touch cleaner would be great, pressure washer seems to do nothing to remove the baked on stuff, i applied c5 to the book however just doesn't seem to have done 'anything' in terms of easily removing dirt and brake dust etc.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> As of a wheel brush that is different to the valet pro version, Autofinesse have a great new wheel brush in there collection, it's a new arrival and has long thick Bores hair with a wooden handle, have not tried this brush but am looking to buy one very soon as the concept is different, due to the thickness of the bristles, the softness and extra fine hair it has on it's top end, looks like brush of 2012 in my eyes, might be worth a look on their on site, see what you think :thumb:


Iv seen the AF brush and does look good maybe something to look at, i also received my dooka wash pad and wheel finger mitt today so will give that a try before purchasing more products.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> These replies are brilliant thank you. Im thinking of leaving them for now and letting the weather pick up abit. I will take on board what people have said. I think a non touch cleaner would be great, pressure washer seems to do nothing to remove the baked on stuff, i applied c5 to the book however just doesn't seem to have done 'anything' in terms of easily removing dirt and brake dust etc.


Rob, how did you place the C5 ?, did you give the alloys the ipa wipe down before hand, a product like c5 safe guards wheels from the elements like a extra lacquer, I'm surprised pressure washing the alloys wheel with plain water alone does not remove 90 % of the dirt especially if the wheels are coated with c5.

Have you got any c5 left, just mentioning this as a second application for yourself


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Rob, how did you place the C5 ?, did you give the alloys the ipa wipe down before hand, a product like c5 safe guards wheels from the elements like a extra lacquer, I'm surprised pressure washing the alloys wheel with plain water alone does not remove 90 % of the dirt especially if the wheels are coated with c5.
> 
> Have you got any c5 left, just mentioning this as a second application for yourself


I clayed them and wiped with car pro eraser as that's all I have. Then applied the C5. I don't have any left unfortunately as used the whole 15ml well 95% of it. I was disappointed after the reviews I'd read.

Maybe a second attempt is required in the new year, it's just so expensive haha


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv seen the AF brush and does look good maybe something to look at, i also received my dooka wash pad and wheel finger mitt today so will give that a try before purchasing more products.


Brilliant, please inform myself when you trial the Dooka wash pad if you have time :thumb: I am thinking of purchasing one as well, so would be keen to know how it performs to a lambwools mitt.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Brilliant, please inform myself when you trial the Dooka wash pad if you have time :thumb: I am thinking of purchasing one as well, so would be keen to know how it performs to a lambwools mitt.


Yes I'll try remember, to pop a little review up. First glance looks very fluffy and more depth for dirt to hide away from the paintwork.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> I clayed them and wiped with car pro eraser as that's all I have. Then applied the C5. I don't have any left unfortunately as used the whole 15ml well 95% of it. I was disappointed after the reviews I'd read.
> 
> Maybe a second attempt is required in the new year, it's just so expensive haha


Looks like you have done the prep right, Eraser is a great product, smells divine and does remove polish residue and oils as I tested this product on my car and it works.

If I had ipa Rob I would of sent some through the post fast for yourself, but I don't have any on hand as my paint polishing is limited at present, just topping up several layers of protection for winter.

Might be worth while investing in a wheel sealant, a dedicated one, not to sure which is the best for protection and easy clean, but might be worth while keeping this thread open for a while and monitor the progress of your thread


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks like you have done the prep right, Eraser is a great product, smells divine and does remove polish residue and oils as I tested this product on my car and it works.
> 
> If I had ipa Rob I would of sent some through the post fast for yourself, but I don't have any on hand as my paint polishing is limited at present, just topping up several layers of protection for winter.
> 
> Might be worth while investing in a wheel sealant, a dedicated one, not to sure which is the best for protection and easy clean, but might be worth while keeping this thread open for a while and monitor the progress of your thread


That's very kind of you, may contact a mate local to me see if he has any.

I have recently received some Swissvax Autobahn in a large haul i bought not long ago which maybe worth a try at some point soon.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> That's very kind of you, may contact a mate local to me see if he has any.
> 
> I have recently received some Swissvax Autobahn in a large haul i bought not long ago which maybe worth a try at some point soon.


I would try the Swissvax Autobahn, I have no experience of this product but is certainly wortt a shot, Swissvax is the creme de creme of products in the boutique categery


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I would try the Swissvax Autobahn, I have no experience of this product but is certainly wortt a shot, Swissvax is the creme de creme of products in the boutique categery


Haha while if got it may as well try. Haha yes however I can't tell a difference in between onyx at £65 and best of show at £195, maybe just my eyes.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

treat the wheel paint same as the car

polish with these,and a polish

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=204

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=217

then reseal with wheel wax or sealants


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> treat the wheel paint same as the car
> 
> polish with these,and a polish
> 
> ...


Before purchasing anything like that ill try my polishing pads and rotary


----------

